# Tape line visible after primer...



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Need another coat. Did you prime with proper primer before painting?


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Its primed, not painted. Used seal grip from ppg. Honestly, wasn't crazy about it. I normally use the valspar drywall primer, goes on with a heavier texture to hide imperfections. 

Should I go with that or something else?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like not enough mud and the edges did not get feathered out enough.
What size knife did you use?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Mills314 said:


> So, did some patch work in the stairwell. Looked great after floating the seams out.
> Hit it with the light and didn't see any seams or imperfections.
> 
> Primed the wall and noticed a visible tape line.
> ...


Just do another skimcoat feather it out..:yes:


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

12 inch. Think I sanded too much. 

Maybe thick primer?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Primer is not going to hide flaws.
I try to sand in circles doing the outside edges first, then lightly sand the middle.
As your sanding the edges you first will see sharp outlines where the edges area, all of a sudden the line will fade and it look completly differant. Best way to describe is it starts to look fuzzy.
Sand, rub over area with finger tips, if it good move on.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's exactly how I do it. Like I said, everything looked good when I hit it with the light. 

So go over it again?


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

it looks to me like, that joint seam needed one more skim coat. with a 12" trowel or knife and feathered out more, then lightly sanded along edges. to be honest. I think primer is greatly over rated?

in my 37 year career, of doing drywall,bot having and finishing, in buildings such as, 10 floors of hospital rooms at Overlook hospital in Summit New Jersey. 19 floors of hotel rooms at Days Inn, in Wilmington Delaware, 8000 square feet of parking garage ceiling at Sikorsky Aircraft, in Stamford Connecticut, a 500 home development in Honey Brook Pa. 110 sheets per, ad many other houses,hotels,motels,basements, and shopping malls. I'll estimate, I've done close to a million sheets of drywall, and have never opened a can of primer. other that for unpainted wood!

it's not unusual to see joint lines, when painting. until paint has dried completely 2 coats good flat paint. glossy paint, or semigloss is different. more shows through those paints.

I'd think another skim coat, 12" sanded smoothly should hide that joint after all paint has thoroughly dried


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Threw another light skimcoat on there this morning.

Real light one, only about 6 inches, right over the line.

We will see how it turns out.


----------

